# Melodyne 4 is here!



## mike753 (Jan 15, 2016)

Melodyne 4 has been released.

http://www.celemony.com/en/melodyne/new-in-melodyne-4


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2016)

And with its new functions it is awesome!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 15, 2016)

Thre may be some sonic problems with it however that are not as much so in Melodyne 3. Check out the Gearslutz thread.


----------



## fiestared (Jan 15, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Thre may be some sonic problems with it however that are not as much so in Melodyne 3. Check out the Gearslutz thread.


Hi Jay, if you have a link, thanks.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 15, 2016)

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-computers/1056933-melodyne-4-dissapointment.html


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2016)

I have downloaded the trial and will experiment with strings and other orchestral stuff.
Look what you can do with their so called "Sound Editor":



*I think this tool is very great for us sample library producers!*
Watch the 2. video from 4.58 on ...


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 15, 2016)

Allow me to trust my own ears. How come this place is so full of folks dining on others opinions instead of sticking to giving their own or..................if you can't have an opinion because you don't own it yourself, keep it buttoned.
Just saying Jay.


----------



## rgarber (Jan 15, 2016)

I didn't even know there was a Melodyne 3.


----------



## 1982m (Jan 15, 2016)

There wasn't!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2016)

1982m said:


> There wasn't!


Why do you write such a sh ...., or are you just kidding and I don't get it?


----------



## Mystic (Jan 15, 2016)

rgarber said:


> I didn't even know there was a Melodyne 3.


Melodyne put out Studio 3 but not Editor 3.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 15, 2016)

It sounds like there are a couple bugs they need to work out. Not unheard of with new programs at all. They have a pretty incredible deal to upgrade from Editor to Studio though and I'm thinking about jumping on it and then continuing to use Editor 2 while they work the kinks out.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 15, 2016)

rayinstirling said:


> Allow me to trust my own ears. How come this place is so full of folks dining on others opinions instead of sticking to giving their own or..................if you can't have an opinion because you don't own it yourself, keep it buttoned.
> Just saying Jay.



Wow! Reality 101 - most people look for opinions before laying down the cash. I thought the thread Jay posted was interesting. Some people get real giddy over a new version and it's possible that it can be disappointing. He didn't say don't buy it. There was no opinion on his behalf. The upgrade removes your previous version of Melodyne.
Also as Mystic said there is a generous upgrade offer from Editor to Studio ($149) until April.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> Wow! Reality 101 - most people look for opinions before laying down the cash. I thought the thread Jay posted was interesting. Some people get real giddy over a new version and it's possible that it can be disappointing. He didn't say don't buy it. There was no opinion on his behalf. The upgrade removes your previous version of Melodyne.
> Also as Mystic said there is a generous upgrade offer from Editor to Studio ($149) until April.


Just download the 30 days free trial and experiment yourself, and trust your ears. There are no limitations ....


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 15, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> Wow! Reality 101 - most people look for opinions before laying down the cash. I thought the thread Jay posted was interesting. Some people get real giddy over a new version and it's possible that it can be disappointing. He didn't say don't buy it. There was no opinion on his behalf. The upgrade removes your previous version of Melodyne.
> Also as Mystic said there is a generous upgrade offer from Editor to Studio ($149) until April.





rayinstirling said:


> Allow me to trust my own ears. How come this place is so full of folks dining on others opinions instead of sticking to giving their own or..................if you can't have an opinion because you don't own it yourself, keep it buttoned.
> Just saying Jay.



And this is why I decided to only post on EW issues. The one time I venture off that to try to be possibly helpful, by simply alerting people to the _possibility_ of a problem this is the b.s I get.

Back to just EW issues for me.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> And this is why I decided to only post on EW issues. The one time I venture off that to try to be possibly helpful, by simply alerting people to the _possibility_ of a problem this is the b.s I get.
> 
> Back to just EW issues for me.


Jay, your alert was very o.k., but I think also like Ray that it is best to download it (the trial) and experiment yourself. Why not?


----------



## feck (Jan 15, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> And this is why I decided to only post on EW issues. The one time I venture off that to try to be possibly helpful, by simply alerting people to the _possibility_ of a problem this is the b.s I get.
> 
> Back to just EW issues for me.


Ignore them Jay - giving a heads up about a new product, including audio examples as there are in the GS thread you linked...there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. I've shared that link as well - before plopping down the cash, people should know of significant issues (which, based on the files in the GS thread, that certainly seems possible). Isn't that the point of a COMMUNITY forum?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 15, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Jay, your alert was very o.k., but I think also like Ray that it is best to download it (the trial) and experiment yourself. Why not?



Yes and I didn't say they shouldn't nor did I vouch for the accuracy of the report or advise anyone against it. I read the thread, heard the clip and thought I would make people aware that maybe they should not just reach for their wallet.

Believe me, it won't happen again.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2016)

He he, Sir! Look, I sent you a friendly smile!


----------



## Mystic (Jan 15, 2016)

Well, I just bit the bullet and bought it. The price was right for the upgrade from Editor to Studio. $124.72 on PluginDiscounts.


----------



## rgarber (Jan 15, 2016)

Mystic said:


> Well, I just bit the bullet and bought it. The price was right for the upgrade from Editor to Studio. $124.72 on PluginDiscounts.


 
Thanks for the tip! Saved a few bucks.


----------



## alanb (Jan 15, 2016)

The GS thread is interesting, and I'm glad to have read it — if for no other reason than to learn that Celemony is looking into the issues raised therein. Thanks for bring the thread to my attention.

I do note that the most, er, 'vocal' people in that thread are only interested in tuning vocals and little else, and it seemed to me while reading the entire thread that at least some of the posters are determined to find fault in the product, even if only on general principles . . . 

I, for one, and very excited by the new 'sound design' possibilities that the Studio verison presents.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 15, 2016)

alanb said:


> The GS thread is interesting, and I'm glad to have read it — if for no other reason than to learn that Celemony is looking into the issues raised therein. Thanks for bring the thread to my attention.
> 
> I do note that the most, er, 'vocal' people in that thread are only interested in tuning vocals and little else, and it seemed to me while reading the entire thread that at least some of the posters are determined to find fault in the product, even if only on general principles . . .
> 
> I, for one, and very excited by the new 'sound design' possibilities that the Studio verison presents.


That's actually not a bad thing that they are trying to fault the program. It works as sort of a beta test because they are actively seeking out issues so they can be fixed even if that's not their intention. It will end in being a win/win for all of us.


----------



## alanb (Jan 15, 2016)

^ ^ ^ I do not disagree . . . . .


----------



## Mundano (Jan 15, 2016)

Peter Neubäcker is a genius!


----------



## Mystic (Jan 16, 2016)

alanb said:


> ^ ^ ^ I do not disagree . . . . .


Care to elaborate on that?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 16, 2016)

Moved to Post Pro & Mixing


----------



## Alatar (Jan 16, 2016)

Just watched the video about the new sound editor. 
This sounds like a very useful tool!


----------



## fiestared (Jan 16, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Yes and I didn't say they shouldn't nor did I vouch for the accuracy of the report or advise anyone against it. I read the thread, heard the clip and thought I would make people aware that maybe they should not just reach for their wallet.
> 
> Believe me, it won't happen again.


Jay, because of the "strange" and "agressive" reactions of some people here, I, sometimes have the same feeling as yours, that I won't ever post again.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 16, 2016)

Love their walk through videos. No meaningless hype words ('hyper realistic'), no hipster producers saying they 'f'n love this thing', no 'Gabbo! Gabbo! Gabbo!' style pre-announcement mystery teasers that give you no information and leave you wondering eg what the 'new beginning' is going to be. They just let the product speak for itself, and does it ever. At first I was looking at it as an editing tool and was thinking it's too forensic, the kind of thing that would have me agonising over the most minute details, but once I heard the sound design possibilities in action. Wow! Amazing tool.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 16, 2016)

fiestared said:


> Jay, because of the "strange" and "agressive" reactions of some people here, I, sometimes have the same feeling as yours, that I won't ever post again.


But you manage anyway or we wouldn't be reading this.
me and Jay have an understanding.....'we hate each other'  but this isn't a life or death issue where Jay needs backup from all and sundry. He's always quite capable of looking after himself. Again, and on yet another thread there seems to be a line drawn in the sand where those for go on one side and those against, the other. Polarization of views depending on who says what. No one ever seems to see the shades of grey. This Melodyne (I've had it for many years) thing is a great tool and in my opinion worth every penny but hey! Make up your own minds I really don't care.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 16, 2016)

Friends, watch this from 4.40 on. What do you think?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 16, 2016)

I haven't demoed yet. I did read over on the DUC forum that the quality problems occur only in auto mode on vocals. Switch to Melodic, and the quality is as good as it ever was.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 16, 2016)

edited


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 16, 2016)

rayinstirling said:


> But you manage anyway or we wouldn't be reading this.
> me and Jay have an understanding.....'we hate each other'  but this isn't a life or death issue where Jay needs backup from all and sundry. He's always quite capable of looking after himself. Again, and on yet another thread there seems to be a line drawn in the sand where those for go on one side and those against, the other. Polarization of views depending on who says what. No one ever seems to see the shades of grey. This Melodyne (I've had it for many years) thing is a great tool and in my opinion worth every penny but hey! Make up your own minds I really don't care.



I LOVE Melodyne and I think it is "best in class." Once again, all I wanted to do is alert people to the _possibility_ that there may be (or may not be) issues with this _particular_ version.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 16, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> What do you guys use Melodyne for? I have no idea what it is.


Watch the last vid I have posted here and the other 2 on the first side here ... .
One example: Catch the "sound" from a real recording, maybe a solo chello, and transform this sound-spectrum to your solo chello in your sample library, or built new solo instruments with a different sound out of one. Or built your own 100 string players section, or shorten your staccato notes, and and and ... .


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 16, 2016)

Guy Rowland said:


> . Switch to Melodic, and the quality is as good as it ever was.


Surely not Guy? Are you saying that someone who knows how to use it has an opinion?


----------



## rgarber (Jan 16, 2016)

Not directed at any specific person here, just need something explained. (edit) - Rich

To paraphrase, "okay, but why?" Now full disclosure, I went and bought Melodyne 4 studio last night and watched the videos - I do like keeping my stuff up to date. But why would anyone, using the illustration in the video, take a clarinet's harmonics and apply that to a saxophone? I get it that you can and that might yield some interesting effects, but I still don't know why that would be a strong selling point. Where I'm hoping to "maybe" get some use out of that feature is possibly take a sax sample and get it sound even more realistic? But that doesn't make sense since the sample is a real recording of a real sax anyway. So, I'm confused. I got melodyne 4, I know I'm gonna love it, I just don't get why now this is a great ideal. In the past when samples or hardware were doing samples they did need a boost of realism. But today? Oh, and I do jazz - so maybe that's why I'm not "getting it." And by no means am I knocking this feature or harping against Melodyne. Been buying Melodyne since I first got it some years ago. If somebody would explain why this feature would be useful to them, I'd appreciate it being explained. - Rich


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 16, 2016)

rgarber said:


> If somebody would explain why this feature would be useful to them, I'd appreciate it being explained. - Rich


You didn't read my last post here and my others, did you?
And, especially in film music, think about building never heared sounds/instruments ... .


----------



## fiestared (Jan 16, 2016)

rayinstirling said:


> But you manage anyway or we wouldn't be reading this.
> me and Jay have an understanding.....'we hate each other'  but this isn't a life or death issue where Jay needs backup from all and sundry. He's always quite capable of looking after himself. Again, and on yet another thread there seems to be a line drawn in the sand where those for go on one side and those against, the other. Polarization of views depending on who says what. No one ever seems to see the shades of grey. This Melodyne (I've had it for many years) thing is a great tool and in my opinion worth every penny but hey! Make up your own minds I really don't care.


My comment was not against you at all, but a general feeling... My way is positive, if I don't like something I say nothing(life is too short to lose time), I only comment when I like, and even in that case I've had agressive reaction from people I've just said something good about their demo or whatever. Nothing important, just a feeling.


----------



## joepaz (Jan 16, 2016)

The 4.02 update just went live. That didn't take long at all.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 16, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> What do you guys use Melodyne for? I have no idea what it is.


From reading the first posts you ever had on this board I suspected you had little knowledge on what most folks here do. Am I wrong?
But you like hanging out here so why should I care.


----------



## Mundano (Jan 16, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> What do you guys use Melodyne for? I have no idea what it is.



http://www.celemony.com/en/melodyne/what-is-melodyne

*The musical view of audio*
Melodyne is a software application for OS X or Windows with which you can edit audio in a more musical way than was ever thought possible. In Melodyne, you work with notes – and not with a meaningless wave form. You don’t just see where the music gets louder or quieter but also where notes begin and end and at what pitch they lie.

You can modify each note and thereby influence directly the intonation, phrasing and dynamics – and do this not only with vocals and monophonic instruments but with polyphonic instruments such as pianos and guitars as well.

Working with Melodyne is like being able to say to a vocalist “sing this note a bit longer” or to a pianist “give slightly less weight to the third in this chord” – hours, weeks, even years after the recording session.

*Notes and tools*
Notes are displayed in Melodyne in the form of "blobs" - the precise path traced by the pitch is indicated by the wavy line. With Melodyne’s tools, you can edit the notes directly and modify all important musical parameters. Just grab the notes, and you’ll find you can adjust their pitch, vibrato, volume, timing and much else besides in a highly intuitive manner.


----------



## Mundano (Jan 16, 2016)

what about to integrate Melodyne Edit functions to the electronic performance show *LIVE*!? I'm so enthusiastic now thinking about it, to tweak all the harmonics/overtones *live*, including vocals and whatever...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 16, 2016)

edited


----------



## rgarber (Jan 16, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> You didn't read my last post here and my others, did you?
> And, especially in film music, think about building never heared sounds/instruments ... .[/QUOT



Sorry, I can't say I have or if I haven't. I watched the Celemony videos before purchasing and that's where I saw the developer discussing changing a sax with clarinet overtones. I guess where I'm confused is I'm used to thinking of Melodyne as strictly as pitch correcting software for voice.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 16, 2016)

rgarber said:


> Sorry, I can't say I have or if I haven't. I watched the Celemony videos before purchasing and that's where I saw the developer discussing changing a sax with clarinet overtones. I guess where I'm confused is I'm used to thinking of Melodyne as strictly as pitch correcting software for voice.


Maybe it was mostly meant so in the past, but now it is a very cool tool whith what you can do so many cool things. Later I will post some results of my experiments.


----------



## Spip (Jan 16, 2016)

rgarber said:


> If somebody would explain why this feature would be useful to them, I'd appreciate it being explained. - Rich



It's a powerful tool for sound designers. To create sounds that don't exist in real life, for example.


----------



## Udo (Jan 16, 2016)

I also see a lot of potential for sound design, incl. an easier/quicker way to achieve certain things for which I currently use Kyma.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 16, 2016)

rayinstirling said:


> Allow me to trust my own ears. How come this place is so full of folks dining on others opinions instead of sticking to giving their own or..................if you can't have an opinion because you don't own it yourself, keep it buttoned.
> Just saying Jay.



Dude. Jay was offering an opinion... come on. Of course use your own ears. Don't be a hater bro, quit with the negative waves, you are harshing my mellow.


I would say with any of these algorithmic pitch changers there is going to be some sort of artifact, the question is whether it's one that effects it adversely for your application.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 16, 2016)

reddognoyz said:


> I would say with any of these algorithmic pitch changers there is going to be some sort of artifact, the question is whether it's one that effects it adversely for your application.


Pitch changing is now only a little part of what this programm now can do ... .


----------



## Mystic (Jan 16, 2016)

From Melodyne on Gearslutz:



Stefan Lindlahr said:


> The problem with the hi-end loss was a bug. Thanks for pointing us at this issue! We fixed the problem, and a new version 4.0.2 is available now.
> 
> If you update to Melodyne 4 or load the demo now, you will receive 4.0.2 automatically. If you already updated recently, please go to the Preference in Melodyne and use the update check in order to download the new Version 4.0.2
> 
> ...



Fantastic that they were right on top of it! Went ahead and upgraded.


----------



## Udo (Jan 16, 2016)

They also explained why the problem was only happening to some users, while others had no complaints,

"The problem was caused by silence or sibilances that had a certain “potential” to misguide a specific part of our algorithm. But only few files had this potential to trigger the bug at all. And even with such potentially difficult files, it mattered where you started the playback. So it was kind of bad/good luck whether you ran into the problem or not".


----------



## tav.one (Jan 17, 2016)

All that I miss in Melodyne 4 Studio is the option to EQ individual notes just like we can edit harmonics of individual notes.
I wonder why did they didn't do that for EQ, it would have been the most useful tool for me and would have saved me from doing tedious EQ automations in the DAW.

Is there any other tool which can do that or any faster way to do it in Logic?


----------



## Vardaro (Apr 23, 2016)

Once again, a long thread of Who Said What And Whether They Should Have!!
I am "playing with" Editor 4.04001, trying to sort out a riche-voiced tenor, accompanied by strings, embedded in a stereo mix. This goes way beyond the intended usage, but I am getting there.
Two hints, (a) normalize the input file, and (b) push the polyphonic note assignment to maximum to see the voice with its harmonics up to the 5th. Thus, the vocal timbre is less altered, and there are fewer conflicts and vibratoed "holes " in the resulting sound.
Hours of trial and error, though.


----------



## Ryan99 (Apr 23, 2016)

I can get the upgrade from Editor 2 to Studio 4 for around 125$ at some online retailers until the end of the month. I will pull the trigger.


----------

